# Entitled Passenger



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

First off I want to say that we have ALL experienced the entitled passenger. I want to share a experience I had Friday night (that rolled into Sat.) on my last ride of night. 2:30am I am picking up this VERY drunk young kid looking to go to Gilbert. So I take him and it take me 20 minutes of shaking him to get him out of my car. So Sat. at noon I get awoke from a nap to someone BEATING on my door for 15 minutes like they are the police! I finally go answer it. It happens to be this drunk kid AND his mother! Turns out he left his phone in my car and they are DEMANDING I return it to them IMMEDIATELY.

They tracked the phone to my car in my driveway. I tell them it is uncool to show up at my home and demand ANYTHING. I tell them to leave and call uber to get it back the correct way and slam door in there face. So they sit in front of my home for another 15 minutes. So I go out to their car and tell them to leave where this kid starts to threaten to "beat my azz" if I don't give him the phone IMMEDIATELY. I tell him to go **** himself. Next thing I know the cops are there because I refused to comply. Long story short the cops made me give him the phone. Has entitlement gotten so bad that the MOM (in her 75k lexus) and this kid think it's ok to just show up and start demanding things? I have small children and am a combat vet with PTSD. Am I wrong for feeling stalked? Oh BTW when I reported it to Goober, they didn't do anything.

I can't make this up


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Why do things the simple way when you can overcomplicate it ...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

That's why I would have grabbed one of my cleaning rags, turned it off, and tossed it in the garbage somewhere out of camera sight, before I went home.

If it was a nice sober pax then I would have acted differently.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

If they would have just called goober and did it the right way... I would have taken it to him without charge. I feel like I have been stalked and had my privacy violated. Cops said I cant hold his personal property hostage.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Do you check your car every time a pax gets out ? Get in the habit now, because all it takes is 10 seconds.

Haven't had a lost item in over a year as a result.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

I also try to make it a habit to look at the back at the very least when I’m done for the morning/night

I agree that I also would of been angry someone banging at my door, but I would of just given the dumbass his phone and been done with it


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Prerequisite for an Uber driver:
Alway Escalate any simple situation into a Possible
Deactivation
Felony
and/or Law Enforcement involvement

Now that they know where u live
Maybe the entitled youngsters will return to slash ur tires✔


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I also try to make it a habit to look at the back at the very least when I'm done for the morning/night
> 
> I agree that I also would of been angry someone banging at my door, but I would of just given the dumbass his phone and been done with it


I probably over reacted. As someone over 50, I just feel like it is un cool/unsafe to just show up on someone's door. What if I lived in the hood or apartment complex? You can see me through the window in my chair asleep. That probably is why the beat on the door. Instead of thinking he is asleep and lets not wake him and call uber they beat on the door. I am not in habit of looking through the car but I will be going forward.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I probably over reacted. As someone over 50, I just feel like it is un cool/unsafe to just show up on someone's door. What if I lived in the hood or apartment complex? You can see me through the window in my chair asleep. That probably is why the beat on the door. Instead of thinking he is asleep and lets not wake him and call uber they beat on the door. I am not in habit of looking through the car but I will be going forward.


Totally agree. Any reasonable person would be angry of banging that early, especially someone trying to demand something. Stupid and unnecessary on their part


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> First off I want to say that we have ALL experienced the entitled passenger. I want to share a experience I had Friday night (that rolled into Sat.) on my last ride of night. 2:30am I am picking up this VERY drunk young kid looking to go to Gilbert. So I take him and it take me 20 minutes of shaking him to get him out of my car. So Sat. at noon I get awoke from a nap to someone BEATING on my door for 15 minutes like they are the police! I finally go answer it. It happens to be this drunk kid AND his mother! Turns out he left his phone in my car and they are DEMANDING I return it to them IMEDIATELY. They tracked the phone to my car in my driveway. I tell them it is uncool to show up at my home and demand ANYTHING. I tell them to leave and call uber to get it back the correct way and slam door in there face. So they sit in front of my home for another 15 minutes. So I go out to their car and tell them to leave where this kid starts to threaten to "beat my azz" if I don't give him the phone IMEDIATELY. I tell him to go f*ck himself. Next thing I know the cops are there because I refused to comply. Long story short the cops made me give him the phone. Has entitement gotten so bad that the MOM (in her 75k lexus) and this kid think it's ok to just show up and start demanding things? I have small children and am a combat vet with PTSD. Am I wrong for feeling stalked? Oh BTW when I reported it to Goober, they didn't do anything.
> 
> 
> I can't make this up


-----------------------------------
Just a note -- you are suppose to check the car after a pax exits to make certain that they have not left anything behind. 
Second note -- why did you not walk out to the car and give the man his phone? He got mommy involved enough that they both came to your house for the phone. That is only going to end in disaster for you. Now you have to worry that he will return with drunk friends and do damage to your property. 
Like Syn stated -- you over complicated the situation.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Answer the door with rifle in hand and notify the door bangers that you are a veteran with PTSD who shoots trespassers. "Now get off my lawn!"


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> First off I want to say that we have ALL experienced the entitled passenger. I want to share a experience I had Friday night (that rolled into Sat.) on my last ride of night. 2:30am I am picking up this VERY drunk young kid looking to go to Gilbert. So I take him and it take me 20 minutes of shaking him to get him out of my car. So Sat. at noon I get awoke from a nap to someone BEATING on my door for 15 minutes like they are the police! I finally go answer it. It happens to be this drunk kid AND his mother! Turns out he left his phone in my car and they are DEMANDING I return it to them IMEDIATELY. They tracked the phone to my car in my driveway. I tell them it is uncool to show up at my home and demand ANYTHING. I tell them to leave and call uber to get it back the correct way and slam door in there face. So they sit in front of my home for another 15 minutes. So I go out to their car and tell them to leave where this kid starts to threaten to "beat my azz" if I don't give him the phone IMEDIATELY. I tell him to go f*ck himself. Next thing I know the cops are there because I refused to comply. Long story short the cops made me give him the phone. Has entitement gotten so bad that the MOM (in her 75k lexus) and this kid think it's ok to just show up and start demanding things? I have small children and am a combat vet with PTSD. Am I wrong for feeling stalked? Oh BTW when I reported it to Goober, they didn't do anything.
> 
> 
> I can't make this up


1. _Never spend 20 minutes shaking a pax in order to get him out of your car_. If he's unconscious and won't respond to your voice, treat it as a medical emergency and call an ambulance. _Do not touch them -- ever_.
2. _At the end of your shift, check the back seat of the car_. You should have discovered the phone as soon as you were done driving. Then you immediately report it to Uber so that you'll get paid the measly $15 return fee at the very least. If you don't want to do that, dispose of it, but _never take it home_ for precisely the reason you discovered.
_3. __Never return property to a pax for free__. _Every time you do that, it reinforces their entitled attitude that they deserve to have things they left behind returned to them at the expense of the driver. If they want it back they must pay something. It's a disincentive for the future and for the benefit of other drivers who will have to deal with them.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> 1. _Never spend 20 minutes shaking a pax in order to get him out of your car_. If he's unconscious and won't respond to your voice, treat it as a medical emergency and call an ambulance. _Do not touch them -- ever_.
> 2. _At the end of your shift, check the back seat of the car_. You should have discovered the phone as soon as you were done driving. Then you immediately report it to Uber so that you'll get paid the measly $15 return fee at the very least. If you don't want to do that, dispose of it, but _never take it home_ for precisely the reason you discovered.
> _3. __Never return property to a pax for free__. _Every time you do that, it reinforces their entitled attitude that they deserve to have things they left behind returned to them at the expense of the driver. If they want it back they must pay something. It's a disincentive for the future and for the benefit of other drivers who will have to deal with them.


The police made me return it. I have learned a lesson. I usually scan the backseat but it blends with the black seat it was shoved into. Lesson learned.

Johnny Bravo is right. I should have known that phone was in the car before I drove home! As someone of over 50 years old and relatively smart (I work in finance) I should have realized phones can be tracked in todays age and I shouldn't have the EXPECTATION of privacy anywhere. Even in my own home!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> The police made me return it. I have learned a lesson. I usually scan the backseat but it blends with the black seat it was shoved into. Lesson learned.
> 
> Johnny Bravo is right. I should have known that phone was in the car before I drove home! As someone of over 50 years old and relatively smart (I work in finance) I should have realized phones can be tracked in todays age and I shouldn't have the EXPECTATION of privacy anywhere. Even in my own home!


You should have "accidentally" let it smash to the ground as you were handing it over to him.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> The police made me return it. I have learned a lesson. I usually scan the backseat but it blends with the black seat it was shoved into. Lesson learned.
> 
> Johnny Bravo is right. I should have known that phone was in the car before I drove home! As someone of over 50 years old and relatively smart (I work in finance) I should have realized phones can be tracked in todays age and I shouldn't have the EXPECTATION of privacy anywhere. Even in my own home!


The person could of went through the moms phone to reach you through Uber, even on the website on a web browser, as that doesn't always need 2 factor auth. No need to beat yourself up about it lol. The rider handled it the improper way


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You should have "accidentally" let it smash to the ground as you were handing it over to him.


Oh the police had us separated. I yelling/calling him every nasty name I could while the cop detained me. Wish I would have thrown it out window doing 75

Uber did nothing to him even though they said he was wrong. I am kind of pissed but what should I expect? Its goober.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Oh the police had us separated. I yelling/calling him every nasty name I could while the cop detained me. Wish I would have thrown it out window doing 75
> 
> Uber did nothing to him even though they said he was wrong. I am kind of pissed but what should I expect? Its goober.


Tell Uber you want your $15 return item fee. After all, you did indeed return it. Easiest $15 you will make since pax came to you to pick up phone.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I ALWAYS remind the rider...

As they are exiting my car...

"Please make SURE that...

You have your phone"!!!

Haven't collected one for years now...

Rakos








PS. And don't forget to collect $15 for any return you make!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Don’t get angry. Get even. You know where they live. Entited pax are the worst.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> The police made me return it. I have learned a lesson. I usually scan the backseat but it blends with the black seat it was shoved into. Lesson learned.
> 
> Johnny Bravo is right. I should have known that phone was in the car before I drove home! As someone of over 50 years old and relatively smart (I work in finance) I should have realized phones can be tracked in todays age and I shouldn't have the EXPECTATION of privacy anywhere. Even in my own home!


Did you get a receipt for returning it? Get Uber to pay you the $15. If you don't have a receipt, get an incident report from the cop, instead.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Did you get a receipt for returning it? Get Uber to pay you the $15. If you don't have a receipt, get an incident report from the cop, instead.


I got the PRIVLEGE of returning this entitled POS phone to him free! His mother is supporting the DRUNK entitled "I am better than you attitude" by coming with him. I got no receipt no money nothin


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Answer the door with rifle in hand and notify the door bangers that you are a veteran with PTSD who shoots trespassers. "Now get off my lawn!"


No one comes to my door. If someone was banging on my door I would certainly open it with Mossy in hand.

You forgot the "Kid!"


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I got the PRIVLEGE of returning this entitled POS phone to him free! His mother is supporting the DRUNK entitled "I am better than you attitude" by coming with him. I got no receipt no money nothin


You should have asked the mom if she was willing to "work" off the item return fee.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I am surprised nobody mentioned this but if there are any new drivers reading this, this situation has been discussed many times over the years and there are dozens of drivers who have posted that the pax showed up at their house.

RULE # 1 ALWAYS shut the phone off before you drive home so they can't track their phone to your house. Upon discovering the cell phone turns it off immediately.

If you don't turn it off immediately, (or if you dont even know its in your car) this is exactly what is going to happen to you.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Tell Uber you want your $15 return item fee. After all, you did indeed return it. Easiest $15 you will make since pax came to you to pick up phone.


This is correct. You should call support and insist on it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> First off I want to say that we have ALL experienced the entitled passenger. I want to share a experience I had Friday night (that rolled into Sat.) on my last ride of night. 2:30am I am picking up this VERY drunk young kid looking to go to Gilbert. So I take him and it take me 20 minutes of shaking him to get him out of my car. So Sat. at noon I get awoke from a nap to someone BEATING on my door for 15 minutes like they are the police! I finally go answer it. It happens to be this drunk kid AND his mother! Turns out he left his phone in my car and they are DEMANDING I return it to them IMEDIATELY. They tracked the phone to my car in my driveway. I tell them it is uncool to show up at my home and demand ANYTHING. I tell them to leave and call uber to get it back the correct way and slam door in there face. So they sit in front of my home for another 15 minutes. So I go out to their car and tell them to leave where this kid starts to threaten to "beat my azz" if I don't give him the phone IMEDIATELY. I tell him to go f*ck himself. Next thing I know the cops are there because I refused to comply. Long story short the cops made me give him the phone. Has entitement gotten so bad that the MOM (in her 75k lexus) and this kid think it's ok to just show up and start demanding things? I have small children and am a combat vet with PTSD. Am I wrong for feeling stalked? Oh BTW when I reported it to Goober, they didn't do anything.
> 
> 
> I can't make this up


Yep this is pretty standard. Any pax can turn in to this. 95% will give a warning though, you just got to be observant. Look for reasons to cancel any difficult pax

Past midnight, position car at pick ups so pax walks to you, and observe. If they are staggering, cancel. 
Goober "driver support" is useless. Most "customer service" is for customer emotions and serves no function, but that is another topic.

The only purpose to of making a report w/ uber is to C.Y.A. when pax is likely to complain. Reduces odds of deactivation or vacation.
Secondary is request rematch block. It's next to useless though.

 Beyond that, it is all fluff. Driver calls in to ramble, Rohit is there to read a script. 



Seamus said:


> RULE # 1 ALWAYS shut the phone off before you drive home so they can't track their phone to your house. Upon discovering the cell phone turns it off immediately.
> 
> If you don't turn it off immediately, (or if you dont even know its in your car) this is exactly what is going to happen to you.


I don't think OP realized pax phone was in car until pax found him.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> This is correct. You should call support and insist on it.


This, and file a restraining order on the kid, the cops will have his info. That way if he comes back at least it will escalate the punishment. I personally always have a rag and chip bag-super fast Faraday cage as long as no metal from the phone touches the bag it will not be able to send location. I always check after last ride and if I haven't gotten a call but found a phone or other electronics they go in the bag. No matter how mad they are it forces them to stop and think-usually resulting in reaching out through Uber where we can schedule a delivery. If they are nice it will come to them, if they are not they can come get it at the local police station. :laugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I don't think I would have reacted as hostile as I did if they didn't:
1) beat on door like the police. 
2) Didn't have this entitled attitude toward it. "my son got drunk last night and left his phone in your uber". "He said you didn't remind him to look to ensure he had everything." "just go and get it and we will be on our way".

Exact quotes


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> I don't think I would have reacted as hostile as I did if they didn't:
> 1) beat on door like the police.
> 2) Didn't have this entitled attitude toward it. "my son got drunk last night and left his phone in your uber". "He said you didn't remind him to look to ensure he had everything." "just go and get it and we will be on our way".
> 
> Exact quotes


Sounds like our clients. Cancel more trips!


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

If I wake up in the morning and can't find my phone I'm going check my landline and email to see if I have a message about it. If not I'll search Find Iphone on my computer and go to where it says the phone is. I'm going to knock on the door until someone answers. Then I'm going to politely explain what happened, hand the person $20 and that person is going to unlock the car and hand me my phone. I'm going to say thank you and leave. Now if the person who answers the door decides to make things go sideways that's up to them. But, rest assured, I will be leaving with my phone.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> If I wake up with a hangover and can't find my phone I'm going check my landline and email to see if I have a message about it. If not I'll search Find Iphone on my computer and go to where it says the phone is. I'm going to knock on the door until someone answers. Then I'm going to politely explain what happened, hand the person $20 and that person is going to unlock the car and hand me my phone. I'm going to say thank you and leave. Now if the person who answers the door decides to make things go sideways that's up to them. But, rest assured, I will be leaving with my phone.


So your THAT entitled guy that doesn't believe in PRIVACY? Why not think about how you would feel if you were stalked cause of some one else's stupidity? How bout not getting so drunk and forgetting your phone to begin with? How bout treating that driver like they are ENTITLED to not have some DB come to their home and start demanding something? As I said in my earlier posts, I am a combat veteran and if there is ANYTHING more disrespectful is some DB thinking there stupidity trumps my privacy and security. There is NO excuse for being this ignorant and stupid.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I am a combat veteran


Is that an excuse?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

No not a excuse but it has EARNED me some respect from people that don't have a clue. Let's put this a different way, if my kids were not home at the time this happened this could have ended badly. What hard working people deserve is to NOT being disrespected and have privacy. Stop thinking you have more rights than others and do the right thing. Call Uber which forwards that call to the driver so they can meet up that comfortable for both parties. I don't care about that $20 you offer in EXCHANGE for violating my privacy and security of my home.

continued... I am sure most people here think that their home is the ONE place that is theirs. They deserve to not ever be bothered by some moron that thinks what they want or feel entitled to.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

I have a clue.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> No not a excuse but it has EARNED me some respect from people that don't have a clue. Let's put this a different way, if my kids were not home at the time this happened this could have ended badly. What hard working people deserve is to NOT being disrespected and have privacy. Stop thinking you have more rights than others and do the right thing. Call Uber which forwards that call to the driver so they can meet up that comfortable for both parties. I don't care about that $20 you offer in EXCHANGE for violating my privacy and security of my home.


Knocking pax is side effect of doing Uber rides. The pax is the public of Phoenix area. Realise this is how people are. It is what it is. We suggested a few ways to prevent this. I say these problem pax are predictable. Was this pickup in Tempe?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> First off I want to say that we have ALL experienced the entitled passenger. I want to share a experience I had Friday night (that rolled into Sat.) on my last ride of night. 2:30am I am picking up this VERY drunk young kid looking to go to Gilbert. So I take him and it take me 20 minutes of shaking him to get him out of my car. So Sat. at noon I get awoke from a nap to someone BEATING on my door for 15 minutes like they are the police! I finally go answer it. It happens to be this drunk kid AND his mother! Turns out he left his phone in my car and they are DEMANDING I return it to them IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> They tracked the phone to my car in my driveway. I tell them it is uncool to show up at my home and demand ANYTHING. I tell them to leave and call uber to get it back the correct way and slam door in there face. So they sit in front of my home for another 15 minutes. So I go out to their car and tell them to leave where this kid starts to threaten to "beat my azz" if I don't give him the phone IMMEDIATELY. I tell him to go f*ck himself. Next thing I know the cops are there because I refused to comply. Long story short the cops made me give him the phone. Has entitlement gotten so bad that the MOM (in her 75k lexus) and this kid think it's ok to just show up and start demanding things? I have small children and am a combat vet with PTSD. Am I wrong for feeling stalked? Oh BTW when I reported it to Goober, they didn't do anything.
> 
> I can't make this up


Why did Uber give the customer your address???


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Why did Uber give the customer your address???


All they have to do is use the Find iPhone program -- they don't need Uber to do this.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> All they have to do is use the Find iPhone program -- they don't need Uber to do this.


If you shut the iphone off, will that turn off the iphone tracker?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I dont think OP knew bout it till pax tried kicking down his door



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If you shut the iphone off, will that turn off the iphone tracker?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> All they have to do is use the Find iPhone program -- they don't need Uber to do this.


They didn't bother calling Uber. They decided they could track the phone with I phone tracker and just not care that they weren't welcome to just show up


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If you shut the iphone off, will that turn off the iphone tracker?


I'm not sure. There seems to be some difference of opinion if you try to google the question. Some say that if you remove the SIM card and/or the phone is turned off, it cannot be tracked, but others dispute whether that's true. I'm not an expert, so I have no idea what's true on that. I do know that if the program is enabled, the battery charged, the phone is on, and the SIM card is in, they can track it right to your location without Uber.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> They didn't bother calling Uber. They decided they could track the phone with I phone tracker and just not care that they weren't welcome to just show up


We are going around circles now.

People suck. This is typical pax behavior.

Pax probably had all of his good porn on the phone

Not much we can do about it now


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'm not sure. There seems to be some difference of opinion if you try to google the question. Some say that if you remove the SIM card and/or the phone is turned off, it cannot be tracked, but others dispute whether that's true. I'm not an expert, so I have no idea what's true on that. I do know that if the program is enabled, the battery charged, the phone is on, and the SIM card is in, they can track it right to your location without Uber.


I am very concerned about this. I do NOT want any pax to have my address. Consider how some of them are psychotic, last thing I want them to do is appear at my door unannounced! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If you shut the iphone off, will that turn off the iphone tracker?


Yes. 
The driver should have just went out and got the phone though instead of escalating it. And why would he need the return fee, he didnt have to drive anywhere to get the phone?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

TBone said:


> Yes.
> The driver should have just went out and got the phone though instead of escalating it. And why would he need the return fee, he didnt have to drive anywhere to get the phone?


He is entitled to the return fee because he preserved it safely for the pax instead of pitching it into the nearest body of water.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I am very concerned about this. I do NOT want any pax to have my address. Consider how some of them are psychotic, last thing I want them to do is appear at my door unannounced! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Best way to _guarantee_ that this doesn't happen is to dispose of it immediately, or at the very least turn it off before you take it home, and report it immediately to Uber if you want to get the return fee.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> First off I want to say that we have ALL experienced the entitled passenger.


You're wrong. I only take unentitled pax now


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> First off I want to say that we have ALL experienced the entitled passenger. I want to share a experience I had Friday night (that rolled into Sat.) on my last ride of night. 2:30am I am picking up this VERY drunk young kid looking to go to Gilbert. So I take him and it take me 20 minutes of shaking him to get him out of my car. So Sat. at noon I get awoke from a nap to someone BEATING on my door for 15 minutes like they are the police! I finally go answer it. It happens to be this drunk kid AND his mother! Turns out he left his phone in my car and they are DEMANDING I return it to them IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> They tracked the phone to my car in my driveway. I tell them it is uncool to show up at my home and demand ANYTHING. I tell them to leave and call uber to get it back the correct way and slam door in there face. So they sit in front of my home for another 15 minutes. So I go out to their car and tell them to leave where this kid starts to threaten to "beat my azz" if I don't give him the phone IMMEDIATELY. I tell him to go f*ck himself. Next thing I know the cops are there because I refused to comply. Long story short the cops made me give him the phone. Has entitlement gotten so bad that the MOM (in her 75k lexus) and this kid think it's ok to just show up and start demanding things? I have small children and am a combat vet with PTSD. Am I wrong for feeling stalked? Oh BTW when I reported it to Goober, they didn't do anything.
> 
> I can't make this up


It is the new reality we live in and Uber/Lyft are major contributors to the changing norms of society. Since they were at your door on your personal property I would have called the police immediately and filed for trespassing. As for Uber, they could care less about you or any other driver thus putting yourself through the pain of talking with the third world Filipino/Filipina run call center in Manila is not going to help you in any way, shape, or form. What an ugly, ugly situation you were in and unfortunately I can see that being repeated daily around this country.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Glad I don't drive drunk hours.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> They didn't bother calling Uber. They decided they could track the phone with I phone tracker and just not care that they weren't welcome to just show up


Uber did not know the where the phone was because the driver didn't know the phone was in his car. The people may have guessed the phone was with the Uber driver but they could not have known for sure. They just went out looking for their phone. They knocked or pounded on the door (there are surely two sides to that story) and were confronted by a screaming maniac. Most people would have just given the kid his phone and not thought much about it.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

The Fact of the matter they told me they tracked the phone via I phone application. I guess your right, MOST people wouldn't have thought anything of it BECAUSE they are used to the BS mind thought that they are entitled to no privacy ever again. I take issue with you calling me a screaming maniac. But whatever, I consider the self entitled DB perspective. According to you, these people DID NOTHING WRONG. I am sure glad the world is not full of self entitled DB's that respect no one out there like you seem to be. Some of us still think we are ENTITLED to privacy and respect.



nouberipo said:


> It is the new reality we live in and Uber/Lyft are major contributors to the changing norms of society. Since they were at your door on your personal property I would have called the police immediately and filed for trespassing. As for Uber, they could care less about you or any other driver thus putting yourself through the pain of talking with the third world Filipino/Filipina run call center in Manila is not going to help you in any way, shape, or form. What an ugly, ugly situation you were in and unfortunately I can see that being repeated daily around this country.


I am POSITIVE others encounter this type of behavior daily. But as long as self entitled like Ylinks is out there it will continue to happen. It's ALL about them! No one has rights but them. Right Y Links?


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I am POSITIVE others encounter this type of behavior daily. But as long as self entitled like Ylinks is out there it will continue to happen. It's ALL about them! No one has rights but them. Right Y Links?


If someone left a phone in my car and I didn't know it or report it to Uber? It wouldn't bother me in the least if they showed up at my house to retrieve it. I would apologize for not checking my car and be glad they got their phone back.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I am POSITIVE you feel this way. Good for you. The rest that think we are ENTITLED to a little piece and quiet and MOSTLY privacy. The LAST thing someone that shows up is going to get is get me to apologize for not checking my car. He shouldn't be such a drunk that he leaves important things behind. I am POSITIVE you agree it is ok to over drink also. All you self entitled think its all about you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Answer the door with rifle in hand and notify the door bangers that you are a veteran with PTSD who shoots trespassers. "Now get off my lawn!"


You need to change your avatar to Clint Eastwood.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> So your THAT entitled guy that doesn't believe in PRIVACY? Why not think about how you would feel if you were stalked cause of some one else's stupidity? How bout not getting so drunk and forgetting your phone to begin with? How bout treating that driver like they are ENTITLED to not have some DB come to their home and start demanding something? As I said in my earlier posts, I am a combat veteran and if there is ANYTHING more disrespectful is some DB thinking there stupidity trumps my privacy and security. There is NO excuse for being this ignorant and stupid.


Having the technology to track items is a good thing. One of the news networks conducted a bust of crooked TSA agents by planting a tablet in their luggage and then tracking it to a TSA agent's house when he stole it. So it's good for theft recovery.

As Uber drivers, we know that people occasionally leave phones in our cars, and that those items can be tracked back to wherever we go in our car. So we should be prepared for this. But the kid was abusive. He should have knocked on your door normally at a reasonable hour and asked for his phone back.

I don't find too many phones, first because I no longer drive the drunk shift and second because I check the back seat. But when I do find them I will leave them on to see if anyone (i.e. the owner) calls it. If nobody calls then I switch it off and contact Uberlyft.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I am POSITIVE you feel this way. Good for you. The rest that think we are ENTITLED to a little piece and quiet and MOSTLY privacy. The LAST thing someone that shows up is going to get is get me to apologize for not checking my car. He shouldn't be such a drunk that he leaves important things behind. I am POSITIVE you agree it is ok to over drink also. All you self entitled DB's think its all about you.


Well, I try not to overreact to minor inconveniences.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> Well, I try not to overreact to minor inconveniences.


It's all about the self entitled like you. Of course you see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If you shut the iphone off, will that turn off the iphone tracker?


Of course, otherwise Apple would have invented the first tracking device that needs no energy to operate.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Of course, otherwise Apple would have invented the first tracking device that needs no energy to operate.


However, the iphone tracker will still provide you with the LAST address or location of where the phone was at before it was powered down. Consider that!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> However, the iphone tracker will still provide you with the LAST address or location of where the phone was at before it was powered down. Consider that!


That's right, location data previously reported by the phone is indeed stored by Apple, and Google for Androids.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> However, the iphone tracker will still provide you with the LAST address or location of where the phone was at before it was powered down. Consider that!


In other words, if you discover it only after you get home and you're in your driveway, it's too late -- Doh!


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> It's all about the self entitled like you. Of course you see nothing wrong with it.


Probably more accurate to say that I just don't believe I'm _entitled_ to as much privacy as seem to think you are.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Answer the door with rifle in hand and notify the door bangers that you are a veteran with PTSD who shoots trespassers. "Now get off my lawn!"


?EXCELLENT use of the "Uber driver Escalate all situations into a Felony" Directive #12D-L475.

Maybe fire 2 rounds over their heads.
That should get U on the 11o'clock News.
Tell the cops your lawyer @TemptingFate said it was OK ?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> Probably more accurate to say that I just don't believe I'm _entitled_ to as much privacy as seem to think you are.


Let me spell it out. I am entitled to ALL privacy I want at MY home. And what is EXACT is you entitled think showing up on someone's door is ok under whatever bull shit reasoning that suits your needs. Forget about what rights others have.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> You need to change your avatar to Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

You should have told him to get a REAL JOB so he could have two phones like Kevin Gates.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> Let me spell it out. I am entitled to ALL privacy I want at MY home. And what is EXACT is you entitled think showing up on someone's door is ok under whatever bull shit reasoning that suits your needs. Forget about what rights others have.


This is similar to something that happened during my parents' divorce. Mother moved out of the family home; father stayed in it while they got divorced and the house was sold.

My father changed the phone number at the house so nobody from my mother's side could call him. He asked me not to give her the new phone number for privacy reasons. Not wanting to get involved, I did not give his phone number to anyone.

A short while later I saw my father and he told me that he had received a phone call from my mother, and how dare I compromise his privacy by giving her his number? I just calmly replied, "I didn't give her your phone number; you did." I explained that his new phone number was on the real estate listing that he had given his lawyer to give to my mother's lawyer. As plain as day.

The relevance of this anecdote to the tracked phone situation is that we know that pax occasionally leave phones in our cars and we know that some pax will be able to track them to our front door. If we bring their phones into our homes without checking to safeguard that our vehicles are free of these items, then we have to bear some responsibility when pax turn up where we live.

It's also like the Trojan Horse. You don't want to bring it anywhere near where you live.


----------



## Violinguy (Jun 17, 2019)

Anyone has a right to knock on your door at any time. You had his property. Sure he and his mommy didn't handle the situation properly, but all you had to do was give the kid his phone and tell him he should have called Uber and not bothered you at home because he was too drunk to remember his stuff. 

I'll never understand people who make things worse because of "principle."


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> Uber did nothing to him even though they said he was wrong.


And what do you suppose they said to him about you, when they complained?

Bet he even got his ride comp'ed and a $5 credit.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

First off, the rider and mother were WAY out of line, and I can understand why you were upset. But I also think you escalated the situation to near critical level.

I mean, if you look at it from his perspective, he might not have even realized you were his uber driver (considering how drunk he was). He might have thought you were some jackhole at the bar who stole his phone, who knows? 

Oh, another thing, don't EVER touch a passenger. If you can't get a passenger out of you car, you need to call emergency assistance or you open yourself to major liabilities. 

I have never had this situation, but if I did find a phone or something valuable after my shift, it goes to the local police station, end stop. No, I'm not returning it for 15 bucks. No, I don't want anyone showing up at my door randomly ever.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> First off I want to say that we have ALL experienced the entitled passenger. I want to share a experience I had Friday night (that rolled into Sat.) on my last ride of night. 2:30am I am picking up this VERY drunk young kid looking to go to Gilbert. So I take him and it take me 20 minutes of shaking him to get him out of my car. So Sat. at noon I get awoke from a nap to someone BEATING on my door for 15 minutes like they are the police! I finally go answer it. It happens to be this drunk kid AND his mother! Turns out he left his phone in my car and they are DEMANDING I return it to them IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> They tracked the phone to my car in my driveway. I tell them it is uncool to show up at my home and demand ANYTHING. I tell them to leave and call uber to get it back the correct way and slam door in there face. So they sit in front of my home for another 15 minutes. So I go out to their car and tell them to leave where this kid starts to threaten to "beat my azz" if I don't give him the phone IMMEDIATELY. I tell him to go @@@@ himself. Next thing I know the cops are there because I refused to comply. Long story short the cops made me give him the phone. Has entitlement gotten so bad that the MOM (in her 75k lexus) and this kid think it's ok to just show up and start demanding things? I have small children and am a combat vet with PTSD. Am I wrong for feeling stalked? Oh BTW when I reported it to Goober, they didn't do anything.
> 
> I can't make this up


That would be extremely frustrating. Don't know what I'd do.

But, if it ever happens to me? Hopefully, will just not answer the door. F the police. Don't think they can just kick your door in; but, who knows?

Anyway, all things considered, you handled it very well.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Violinguy said:


> Anyone has a right to knock on your door at any time. You had his property. Sure he and his mommy didn't handle the situation properly, but all you had to do was give the kid his phone and tell him he should have called Uber and not bothered you at home because he was too drunk to remember his stuff.
> 
> I'll never understand people who make things worse because of "principle."


Not worth a response



The Gift of Fish said:


> This is similar to something that happened during my parents' divorce. Mother moved out of the family home; father stayed in it while they got divorced and the house was sold.
> 
> My father changed the phone number at the house so nobody from my mother's side could call him. He asked me not to give her the new phone number for privacy reasons. Not wanting to get involved, I did not give his phone number to anyone.
> 
> ...


I am positive that no one expects some random drunk and his mom to show up demanding shit. What is going to happen is me checking the car at a lite gas station at end of shifts. If found I will be desposing of them before getting home.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

This must be England or Australia or Europe the way you guys are talking. In USA, once someone turns up at your house and starts pounding on door, all bets are off.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Nope right here in Arizona


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

First off, under NO circumstance is it acceptable for a stranger to walk up to another stranger's private dwelling and pound on that stranger's door to make demands unless: 
1: They are a figure of authority (which these two miscreants were obviously not). A figure of authority generally announces who they are and their purpose before the pounding begins, and generally have a title, or a rank.

Yeah... And that's pretty much it. NO ONE else has the right to do this. 

For YEARS my family has answered unwanted attention at our door (especially aggressive unwanted attention) with a louisville slugger or a gun. And unwanted attention at on our private (POST
ED PRIVATE, doubled with a warning about trespassers) land is answered with a gun muzzle/slugger in one hand and a phone in the other with 91 already dialed in and ready for the second 1 and send. This is our constitutional right as home and land owners. 

Before anyone claims I'm a (insert side/political party here), I identify with no party or wing. But I know my bloody rights.

Secondly, the very fact that people think that the behavior of this arrogant **** and his mother is okay in any way, lets me know just how slum society has become. And how sickeningly self-important people have become as well.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> If they would have just called goober and did it the right way... I would have taken it to him without charge. I feel like I have been stalked and had my privacy violated. Cops said I cant hold his personal property hostage.


Hey, I was once threatened by this entitled princess (after I had reported her left mitten found on my backseat) to return it "immediately" or else she will "report" me - instead of thanking me for not throwing it away as trash. I calmly told her I will drop it at the GLH at the earliest opportunity which could be sometime in the next couple of weeks or so if not later - after which she could call them and go pick it up. And oh, I didn't know the address so she'll have to go to Uber's website to find out. Btw, this was in mid-winter with -20 temps outside.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

All to common of a problem:

https://uberpeople.net/search/667686/?q=passenger+showed+up+my+door&o=relevance


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Violinguy said:


> Anyone has a right to knock on your door at any time. You had his property. Sure he and his mommy didn't handle the situation properly, but all you had to do was give the kid his phone and tell him he should have called Uber and not bothered you at home because he was too drunk to remember his stuff.
> 
> I'll never understand people who make things worse because of "principle."


Our society has eroded to the point that having "principles" and respect for others is not the norm. What is the norm is people like you who believe not having principles and respect for anyone is the right way to act. People like you make this country less than it could be. People like you look down on others that think doing the right thing is horrible and further eroding decent society. You are one of many that make tolerance very difficult due to your stupidity.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Female drivers especially, should realize a rider could plant an old iPhone in their car (under seat, in seat back pocket, between the back seats, etc.) and use Find My Phone to find them opsies:

One good once over of back seat at a gas station, not a bad idea, before heading home at end of driving shift.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Any uninvited cretin banging on my door is greeted by Smith, Wesson and me.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Our society has eroded to the point that having "principles" and respect for others is not the norm. What is the norm is people like you who believe not having principles and respect for anyone is the right way to act. People like you make this country less than it could be. People like you look down on others that think doing the right thing is horrible and further eroding decent society. You are one of many that make tolerance very difficult due to your stupidity.


There's way too much to unpack here.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> That's why I would have grabbed one of my cleaning rags, turned it off, and tossed it in the garbage somewhere out of camera sight, before I went home.
> 
> If it was a nice sober pax then I would have acted differently.


Depending on how obnoxious the pax is while the trip is in progress, you could make recovery "interesting" for them:

Find a one story building and throw it onto the roof.

Find a porta-potty and throw it down the hole.


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Tell Uber you want your $15 return item fee. After all, you did indeed return it. Easiest $15 you will make since pax came to you to pick up phone.


Uber doesn't pay you the $15 return fee since the pax came to you and you didn't have to be "inconvenienced". Exact same thing happened to me. They told me since pax came to me, there is no $15 return fee.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Always check the backseat. Remember they won't tip you anyway do just drop it out down the block near their house.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Jacktheripx said:


> Uber doesn't pay you the $15 return fee since the pax came to you and you didn't have to be "inconvenienced". Exact same thing happened to me. They told me since pax came to me, there is no $15 return fee.


That's Uber's way of saying thank you for the free $15 return item fee they collected from the pax and did not pass on to you. -o:


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Actually the pax should be removed from the platform. He violated TOS by initiating unwanted contact after a ride. There is a process in place for lost and found for a reason.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

wicked said:


> Actually the pax should be removed from the platform. He violated TOS by initiating unwanted conduct after a ride. There is a process in place for lost and found for a reason.


That apparently only applies to drivers contacting pax.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Uber doesn't consider other circumstances when they deactivate us for violation of TOS why should they treat this pax any different.

The kid is lucky he picked the right house. I'd have greeted them with a shotgun at that hour.

As a side note Uber is so useless when pax steal our shit.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

wicked said:


> Actually the pax should be removed from the platform. He violated TOS by initiating unwanted conduct after a ride. There is a process in place for lost and found for a reason.


In order for this to take place, there would need to be pax accountability. Of which there is none. 
I AGREE with this sentiment. But Uber will always protect their cash cows (pax). And the pax will just keep making new accounts and getting around loopholes in the safety regs put in place.

We're on our own to defend ourselves. But the pax will always be a well guarded resource.

Had it been my house, he would have met the muzzle of a pump action. And been sued for any damages done to my door/property.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

If someone had come to my door and pounded on it I would have emptied my pistol right into the middle of the door.

Then I would have gone straight to the kitchen sink and reloaded.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

observer said:


> If someone had come to my door and pounded on it I would have emptied my pistol right into the middle of the door.
> 
> Then I would have gone straight to the kitchen sink and reloaded.


I am going to have to report your response for condoning confrontational violence. :roflmao: :laugh:

I will be sure to never knock on your door. EVER. :wink:


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I am going to have to report your response for condoning confrontational violence. :roflmao: :laugh:
> 
> I will be sure to never knock on your door. EVER. :wink:


If you do knock on my door, bring a mop.


----------



## goliver28 (Feb 7, 2019)

You should have just given back the phone. I know how uncool it was for them to come to your house like that but just giving it back would have avoided police being involved.


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

wicked said:


> Actually the pax should be removed from the platform. He violated TOS by initiating unwanted contact after a ride. There is a process in place for lost and found for a reason.


This is a bug/loophole on the Lyft app that I have, on more than one occasion, experienced after shuffling the pax(hole). They are apparently still able to call the driver if they have done so during the 2 / 5 minutes!


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

observer said:


> If someone had come to my door and pounded on it I would have emptied my pistol right into the middle of the door.


If you write something here that is really, really stupid how do you delete it to make sure it can never ever be recovered?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ylinks said:


> If you write something here that is really, really stupid how do you delete it to make sure it can never ever be recovered?


Report it. Mods will take a look at it and make a decision.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I'd have been glad they got the phone back without having to take it to them.

If you're that concerned about somebody pounding on your door, don't answer the door. This thread reminds me of the guy who complained that his pax kept calling him in the middle of the night.

For all they knew, you'd parked your car at home and taken an Uber to go visit your buddy or a girlfriend.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> First off I want to say that we have ALL experienced the entitled passenger. I want to share a experience I had Friday night (that rolled into Sat.) on my last ride of night. 2:30am I am picking up this VERY drunk young kid looking to go to Gilbert. So I take him and it take me 20 minutes of shaking him to get him out of my car. So Sat. at noon I get awoke from a nap to someone BEATING on my door for 15 minutes like they are the police! I finally go answer it. It happens to be this drunk kid AND his mother! Turns out he left his phone in my car and they are DEMANDING I return it to them IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> They tracked the phone to my car in my driveway. I tell them it is uncool to show up at my home and demand ANYTHING. I tell them to leave and call uber to get it back the correct way and slam door in there face. So they sit in front of my home for another 15 minutes. So I go out to their car and tell them to leave where this kid starts to threaten to "beat my azz" if I don't give him the phone IMMEDIATELY. I tell him to go @@@@ himself. Next thing I know the cops are there because I refused to comply. Long story short the cops made me give him the phone. Has entitlement gotten so bad that the MOM (in her 75k lexus) and this kid think it's ok to just show up and start demanding things? I have small children and am a combat vet with PTSD. Am I wrong for feeling stalked? Oh BTW when I reported it to Goober, they didn't do anything.
> 
> I can't make this up


 I'm surprised you of all people don't check your backseat after dropping off a Passenger.

You previously wrote in another thread about making stops for a Pax.

_"I would absolutely make them take their bags out of the trunk if they were alone. I am a combat vet and I don't trust anything that is left unattended"._

And you don't check your backseat?

This guy could have left a device in your backseat and blown your @ss up.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Ylinks said:


> Uber did not know the where the phone was because the driver didn't know the phone was in his car. The people may have guessed the phone was with the Uber driver but they could not have known for sure. They just went out looking for their phone. They knocked or pounded on the door (there are surely two sides to that story) and were confronted by a screaming maniac. Most people would have just given the kid his phone and not thought much about it.


This is the most astute response in this lengthy thread.



Fat Man said:


> Our society has eroded to the point that having "principles" and respect for others is not the norm. What is the norm is people like you who believe not having principles and respect for anyone is the right way to act. People like you make this country less than it could be. People like you look down on others that think doing the right thing is horrible and further eroding decent society. You are one of many that make tolerance very difficult due to your stupidity.


You missed his phone (as a driver you should scan your back seat).
Again, someone stated that the PAX may have thought someone just found/stole it from the bar.
Why not just hand his phone back and move on with your life?
The 'home is my sanctuary' thing is taken to pathological levels in some parts of America. This was a very low bar to 'be a good person' even if the PAX was garbage for coming to your house unannounced, you could have made the universe a wee bit better at almost ZERO effort, and yet you choose to be an equal 'entitled' person in response. 
Karma can come back around.


----------



## ROY_Doncic (Jul 30, 2019)

OP,

No offense, but my first reaction was, "Jesus. His phone was only 20 feet away in your driveway, and you wouldn't go out and give it to him?!"

Yeah, bro. It's pretty hard when you just look at those 2 facts to see it any other way than you were a dick. I think just in general in life you should behave by this ideal, "Treat people the way you'd want to be treated". If you got drunk and you left your phone in an Uber, if you were able to track the phone to its location the next day & it was in the backseat of your Uber driver's car from the night before, would you want that Uber driver to give you your phone or would you want him to tell you to **** off, go file a report with Uber & slam the door in your face?

I'm not saying they handled it well, at all. They did not. But, it shouldn't have been any skin off of your nose to walk a few feet to your driveway, open your vehicle, and do the considerate thing. Honestly, don't really know why that was hard for you.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> First off I want to say that we have ALL experienced the entitled passenger. I want to share a experience I had Friday night (that rolled into Sat.) on my last ride of night. 2:30am I am picking up this VERY drunk young kid looking to go to Gilbert.


 This part was good enough for me to make my assumption.

Most dangerous rides comes Friday night (that rolled into Sat.) after 2.15am.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Arguing with drunk and their mother is a waste of time. Just give them what they want or check your vehicle after every ride.


----------



## UberOnAu (Jun 11, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> First off I want to say that we have ALL experienced the entitled passenger. I want to share a experience I had Friday night (that rolled into Sat.) on my last ride of night. 2:30am I am picking up this VERY drunk young kid looking to go to Gilbert. So I take him and it take me 20 minutes of shaking him to get him out of my car. So Sat. at noon I get awoke from a nap to someone BEATING on my door for 15 minutes like they are the police! I finally go answer it. It happens to be this drunk kid AND his mother! Turns out he left his phone in my car and they are DEMANDING I return it to them IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> They tracked the phone to my car in my driveway. I tell them it is uncool to show up at my home and demand ANYTHING. I tell them to leave and call uber to get it back the correct way and slam door in there face. So they sit in front of my home for another 15 minutes. So I go out to their car and tell them to leave where this kid starts to threaten to "beat my azz" if I don't give him the phone IMMEDIATELY. I tell him to go @@@@ himself. Next thing I know the cops are there because I refused to comply. Long story short the cops made me give him the phone. Has entitlement gotten so bad that the MOM (in her 75k lexus) and this kid think it's ok to just show up and start demanding things? I have small children and am a combat vet with PTSD. Am I wrong for feeling stalked? Oh BTW when I reported it to Goober, they didn't do anything.
> 
> I can't make this up


Typical, like for us in Australia they sit in Philippines at support and really don't give a shit.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

I don’t care if a passenger left a $15,000 engagement ring in my car, you don’t show up at my house unannounced and demand things. OP you did the right thing, no overreaction at all.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> The police made me return it. I have learned a lesson. I usually scan the backseat but it blends with the black seat it was shoved into. Lesson learned.
> 
> Johnny Bravo is right. I should have known that phone was in the car before I drove home! As someone of over 50 years old and relatively smart (I work in finance) I should have realized phones can be tracked in todays age and I shouldn't have the EXPECTATION of privacy anywhere. Even in my own home!


You just didn't finish your shift report. From now on, Uber drivers will be asked to upload a shift rpt before they can log off.



RickCMC said:


> I don't care if a passenger left a $15,000 engagement ring in my car, you don't show up at my house unannounced and demand things. OP you did the right thing, no overreaction at all.


Uber drivers are bound by the code of ethics. The right to drive is contingent on giving up your privacy when found in violation of TOS.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> First off I want to say that we have ALL experienced the entitled passenger. I want to share a experience I had Friday night (that rolled into Sat.) on my last ride of night. 2:30am I am picking up this VERY drunk young kid looking to go to Gilbert. So I take him and it take me 20 minutes of shaking him to get him out of my car. So Sat. at noon I get awoke from a nap to someone BEATING on my door for 15 minutes like they are the police! I finally go answer it. It happens to be this drunk kid AND his mother! Turns out he left his phone in my car and they are DEMANDING I return it to them IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> They tracked the phone to my car in my driveway. I tell them it is uncool to show up at my home and demand ANYTHING. I tell them to leave and call uber to get it back the correct way and slam door in there face. So they sit in front of my home for another 15 minutes. So I go out to their car and tell them to leave where this kid starts to threaten to "beat my azz" if I don't give him the phone IMMEDIATELY. I tell him to go @@@@ himself. Next thing I know the cops are there because I refused to comply. Long story short the cops made me give him the phone. Has entitlement gotten so bad that the MOM (in her 75k lexus) and this kid think it's ok to just show up and start demanding things? I have small children and am a combat vet with PTSD. Am I wrong for feeling stalked? Oh BTW when I reported it to Goober, they didn't do anything.
> 
> I can't make this up


You know what OP I'm glad you did exactly what you did
Someone's gotta push back on ppls bullshit behavior or they'll think it's okay 
So good on you ?


----------



## JustinT (Jun 7, 2019)

aw he brought his mommy with him


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Why did Uber give the customer your address???


Uber didn't...he used the "find my phone" to go to where the phone was, and it was in the OP's car.


----------



## NTXDFWDriver2017 (Sep 22, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> First off I want to say that we have ALL experienced the entitled passenger. I want to share a experience I had Friday night (that rolled into Sat.) on my last ride of night. 2:30am I am picking up this VERY drunk young kid looking to go to Gilbert. So I take him and it take me 20 minutes of shaking him to get him out of my car. So Sat. at noon I get awoke from a nap to someone BEATING on my door for 15 minutes like they are the police! I finally go answer it. It happens to be this drunk kid AND his mother! Turns out he left his phone in my car and they are DEMANDING I return it to them IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> They tracked the phone to my car in my driveway. I tell them it is uncool to show up at my home and demand ANYTHING. I tell them to leave and call uber to get it back the correct way and slam door in there face. So they sit in front of my home for another 15 minutes. So I go out to their car and tell them to leave where this kid starts to threaten to "beat my azz" if I don't give him the phone IMMEDIATELY. I tell him to go @@@@ himself. Next thing I know the cops are there because I refused to comply. Long story short the cops made me give him the phone. Has entitlement gotten so bad that the MOM (in her 75k lexus) and this kid think it's ok to just show up and start demanding things? I have small children and am a combat vet with PTSD. Am I wrong for feeling stalked? Oh BTW when I reported it to Goober, they didn't do anything.
> 
> I can't make this up


Shit, woulda sold that phone to a pawn shop **** that kid.


----------



## KobeWanKenobi (Feb 23, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> So Sat. at noon I get awoke from a nap to someone BEATING on my door for 15 minutes like they are the police! I finally go answer it. It happens to be this drunk kid AND his mother! Turns out he left his phone in my car and they are DEMANDING I return it to them IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> They tracked the phone to my car in my driveway. I tell them it is uncool to show up at my home and demand ANYTHING. I tell them to leave and call uber to get it back the correct way and slam door in there face. So they sit in front of my home for another 15 minutes. So I go out to their car and tell them to leave where this kid starts to threaten to "beat my azz" if I don't give him the phone IMMEDIATELY. I tell him to go @@@@ himself. Next thing I know the cops are there because I refused to comply. Long story short the cops made me give him the phone. Has entitlement gotten so bad that the MOM (in her 75k lexus) and this kid think it's ok to just show up and start demanding things?


I would have handled it differently.
There would be two possibilities but my end result would be the same.

1. If I already know that I have his phone and took it inside the house for safekeeping the night before, I would have told them to wait and be with them in a moment. Make em' wait while I put his precious phone in the microwave and fry it for a minute or so.
This of course will smell for a little bit, so air it out first for a few more minutes and return it to the entitled pax.

2. If it's still in the car, I will tell em' to wait while I retrieve it. Once found, I will put it away quickly in my pocket out of their sight and tell em' it's not there but I will check with my wife to see if she put it away because she cleaned the car last night.
Then do the microwave thing and they'll be out of there soon enough.

If they complain, then.... Don't know anything about it. Maybe it's faulty engineering.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

KobeWanKenobi said:


> If they complain, then.... Don't know anything about it. Maybe it's faulty engineering.


They would know you're lying, in either case. They found where you are because the phone was working.


----------



## KobeWanKenobi (Feb 23, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> They would know you're lying, in either case. They found where you are because the phone was working.


Hey, there are so many unexplained mystery in this world.
Something must have failed on his phone from the time they traced it's location, to the time they unexpectedly showed up at my door.
I can't be responsible for faulty engineering.

My job was to get her punk kid safely and at a reasonable time from A to point B.
I ain't got nothing to do with point C.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Syn said:


> Why do things the simple way when you can overcomplicate it ...


Why OP didn't answer the door completely naked while shouting lines from "A Clockwork Orange" is beyond me


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> First off I want to say that we have ALL experienced the entitled passenger. I want to share a experience I had Friday night (that rolled into Sat.) on my last ride of night. 2:30am I am picking up this VERY drunk young kid looking to go to Gilbert. So I take him and it take me 20 minutes of shaking him to get him out of my car. So Sat. at noon I get awoke from a nap to someone BEATING on my door for 15 minutes like they are the police! I finally go answer it. It happens to be this drunk kid AND his mother! Turns out he left his phone in my car and they are DEMANDING I return it to them IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> They tracked the phone to my car in my driveway. I tell them it is uncool to show up at my home and demand ANYTHING. I tell them to leave and call uber to get it back the correct way and slam door in there face. So they sit in front of my home for another 15 minutes. So I go out to their car and tell them to leave where this kid starts to threaten to "beat my azz" if I don't give him the phone IMMEDIATELY. I tell him to go @@@@ himself. Next thing I know the cops are there because I refused to comply. Long story short the cops made me give him the phone. Has entitlement gotten so bad that the MOM (in her 75k lexus) and this kid think it's ok to just show up and start demanding things? I have small children and am a combat vet with PTSD. Am I wrong for feeling stalked? Oh BTW when I reported it to Goober, they didn't do anything.
> 
> I can't make this up


Wow. Some Crazy! Postwar, get an extra $15 from Uber's 'I found an item' for returning the LEFT BEHIND phone back to the passenger.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

observer said:


> Report it. Mods will take a look at it and make a decision.


I think you were being reported to yourself. Perhaps you did not catch that. :roflmao:


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

Don't answer the door for the pax nor the cops. 
Is unlikely that the cops would have broken your door down, without some response from you. They probably would not help them break into your car. 
Wait until they leave and then make arrangements to return the lost item.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

If they were rough looking and drove a 15 year old Kia they would of had to call Uber with the cop standing there AFTER showing the Apple or Google account on the phone was their's.. God bless America

The reality check OP got is kind of amusing.. I'm going to go out on a limb here and say they usually have the same attitude which is why they didn't know the cop was going to do what he or she did..


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

A lot of misinformation in this thread. 

Anyone has a right to knock on a front door if it is publicly accessible (meaning you do not have to jump any locked gates or force open a privacy fence, etc... or do something that would be a privacy violations, no solicitation and no trespassing signs are not legally binding). There is generally what is known as a postman's route (meaning anything up to the front of the house -curtilage- can be freely walked to as long as you are not asked to leave and as long as you have no ill intention). 

However, you also have the right to either not answer the door, or tell them to leave. If they call the police, you can also refuse to talk to the police or demand that they come back with a warrant. 

Since you were unaware that you had the property of somebody else in your car (Uber's policy of checking after every ride is not law) you were not breaking any law by just saying "I have no clue what you are talking about please leave". You could have solved this problem by just stopping the engagement after closing the door on them, and refusing to engage with the police without a warrant. Or you could have de-escalated by saying "I will re-check my Uber vehicle for missing property when I have a chance, and I will report any found property to Uber and the police, but in the mean time please leave my property and contact Uber" . 

You have a duty of turning over valuable property to the authorities if you find it. But, if you have no clue about property that allegedly may be in one your vehicles, that duty does not start until you find it. This is one of many reasons (mostly just to not have to deal with drunk pax again, or have to deal with meeting them the next day), I just turn any electronics over to the nearest on duty LEO I can find while Ubering, I don't go through Uber. 

Your mistakes (in my opinion) were leaving the house to engage with them, you should have closed the door and left it at that. Based on your post they were sitting in their car on a public street in front of your house, it may be annoying, but perfectly legal..... Once you leave your property and approach their car, you change the dynamics. If you felt they were a threat (you first of all should not walk out on the street to their car), but you should have called the police first to change the dynamics, and say that a couple has been knocking on your door making allegations and is now sitting in front of your house. They behaved badly, but you could have made the situation a lot easier by just not engaging with them.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> First off I want to say that we have ALL experienced the entitled passenger. I want to share a experience I had Friday night (that rolled into Sat.) on my last ride of night. 2:30am I am picking up this VERY drunk young kid looking to go to Gilbert. So I take him and it take me 20 minutes of shaking him to get him out of my car. So Sat. at noon I get awoke from a nap to someone BEATING on my door for 15 minutes like they are the police! I finally go answer it. It happens to be this drunk kid AND his mother! Turns out he left his phone in my car and they are DEMANDING I return it to them IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> They tracked the phone to my car in my driveway. I tell them it is uncool to show up at my home and demand ANYTHING. I tell them to leave and call uber to get it back the correct way and slam door in there face. So they sit in front of my home for another 15 minutes. So I go out to their car and tell them to leave where this kid starts to threaten to "beat my azz" if I don't give him the phone IMMEDIATELY. I tell him to go @@@@ himself. Next thing I know the cops are there because I refused to comply. Long story short the cops made me give him the phone. Has entitlement gotten so bad that the MOM (in her 75k lexus) and this kid think it's ok to just show up and start demanding things? I have small children and am a combat vet with PTSD. Am I wrong for feeling stalked? Oh BTW when I reported it to Goober, they didn't do anything.
> 
> I can't make this up


Those people are pure trash, no doubt, but if it's the idiots phone, give it to him. All they had to do was just ask politely, but people these days are all becoming such pieces of human garbage, that would be beyond their capability.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Then the short answer is:

1. Don't answer the door when you don't feel like it.
2. When you find something that belongs to someone else, return it.


----------

